Ask HN: Why does my webcam light turn on on a Messenger voice call? - friendsz
======
pizza
Do you have a webcam disjoint from your microphone? When you use your
microphone in any application other than messenger, does the light turn on,
regardless of whether it would theoretically require use of your camera?

------
herbst
Next to what pizza said its also possible that they require the right to use
your webcam just in case.

------
quickben
Are you in UK?

